

I'm no longer working on Octave - mngu2382
https://mailman.cae.wisc.edu/pipermail/help-octave/2013-April/057932.html

======
gregorkas
Haha nice, I just read through the whole thing and only realized it was april
fools when I clicked the link to his future plans! :)

------
xiaomai
april fools

